
Top List to Choose Stellar - jtusin
https://medium.com/chynge/stellar-the-choice-of-chynge-bf175ddd404d
======
eberkund
I've been really impressed with Stellar and the way they have been operating.
Funding the development of tools to make the job of developers easier (SDKs,
tutorials) and apps to add utility to the network (apps, wallets). The quality
of documentation and the branding and design is also one of the few
cryptocurrencies where I feel like I am looking through the documentation site
of a production ready tool. Like Stripe or AWS docs.

